# [Hardware]Temperature Pentium M (résolu)

## gulivert

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voila, depuis 2j je m'inquiète de la temperature de mon proco, qui monte presque jusqu'a 70° en compilation ou dans les jeux.

Je voulais savoir si cette température est trop élevé, et je serais interessé de connaitre les températures de vos proco, vs autres qui

avez des pentium M.

Donc j'ai un centrino 1.8Ghz 2Mega de cache, et la température atteint les 68° en compilation

Ce qui me fais peur ce'est que la semaine passé encore, il ne dépassait pas les 62-63°, j'ai remarqué aussi que j'entendais moin souvent

le fan CPU tourner comme un fou, alors qu'avant dans un jeu, sa fesait un bruit du toner. Faut il que je ramène mon PC??? M'en passé pendant 1 moi voir plus serait très dur  :Sad: 

Sinon j'ajouterais que mon FAN ce met tout de même en branle de temps à autre.

Vloi, sinon dernièrement en jouant sous Guild War sous Windoz, ben tout le PC a planter avec une belle page bleu qu'on connais certainement

tous, et du coup je me demande si c'est pas lié a la chaleur. Planter que je rencontre pour la première fois.

edit : dans GNU/Linux, je n'ai encore eu jamais de planter, rien, pourtant je joue à Enemy-Territory sous linux.

Merci de vos retour

----------

## kwenspc

as tu mis ton BIOS à jour dernièrement?

il m'est arrive le même problème avec une mise à jour du BIOS sur mon portable, le ventilo ne se mettait en route que quand le CPU montait en température limite (+de 65°)

j'ai finalement downgradé le BIOS pour avoir une gestion du fan plus "rationnelle"  (la vitesse du fan monte par palier et evite toujours que le CPU monte à plus de 62°)  

si tu n'as rien touché alors j'ai peur que que ton fan ai un ptit problème ou bien que l'attache du radiateur sur ton CPU se soit quelque peu "assouplie" ce qui pourrait expliquer le cpu monte en température malgré le fan qui tourne.

si tu est  encore sous garantie ça serait sage de la faire fonctionner, même si tu dois te passer de ton pc durant pas mal de temps   :Confused: 

[edit] c'est d'autant plus inquiétant que ton CPU est un pentium M, censé chauffer moins que les pentium 4 de base; ce que moi j'ai [/edit]

----------

## Steelskin

C'est sans doute stupide mais vérifie que les grilles d'aération ne sont pas encrassées...

----------

## kwenspc

ah oui pas bête le coup de la poussière!

j'ai moi même décrassé 2 fois mon radiateur et fan (bon il m'a fallu démonter la carcasse car je n'ai pas de bombe à air sec. et comme je ne suis plus sous garantie je peus me "permettre" de le faire) ce qui a permit de descendre de 5° à 10° lorsque le pc ne travaille pas trop (genre sale il est à 45 et propre il tourne à 35. mais seulement quand il ne monte pas en charge car sinon la différence ne ce voit pas)

----------

## gulivert

Hé ben non il n'a pas l'air encrassé, en plus le laptop a 3 mois, mais la je parle du superficiel, je n'ose le démonter pour cause de garantie, donc

je ne vois pas trop l'intérieur, mais la  grille elle meme est plutot correcte, enfin ce que j'en vois. Mais pour sur que pour nettoyer faudrait

démonter, je sais pas comment ils sont chez dell pour la garantie, mais perso je m'y ose pas, et je suis garanti 3ans, faudra bien l'envoyer une fois chez eux pour décrassage si il tient trois ans  :Smile:  .

Mias personelement à ce que j'en vois, ça ne viendrait pas de la poussière.

Edit : j'ai une véritable impression que la régulation du fan n'est pas correcte, ou plus 100%, c'est le kernel ki gère ça ??? Avec la section

CPU Frequency sclaing ???

----------

## anigel

Même immergé dans la poussière, jamais un pentium-m ne devrait atteindre une température pareille  :Arrow:  retour SAV urgent... Avec backup préalable si tu peux...

Bonne chance !

----------

## boozo

'alute

@ kwenspc :  *Quote:*   

> j'ai finalement downgradé le BIOS pour avoir une gestion du fan plus "rationnelle" (la vitesse du fan monte par palier et evite toujours que le CPU monte à plus de 62°)
> 
> 

  tu as un inspiron 5100 je crois bien me souvenir ? pour info comment t'y es-tu pris exactement pour up/downgrader ton BIOS stp parceque moi je monte jusqu'a 74°C quelquesfois  :Confused: 

----------

## gulivert

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Même immergé dans la poussière, jamais un pentium-m ne devrait atteindre une température pareille  retour SAV urgent... Avec backup préalable si tu peux...
> 
> Bonne chance !

 

 :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Tu ne me rassure pas, bon ben ... Et pour toi c'est plutot combien la temperature que je devrais atteindre max.???

A savoir que depuis le début que je l'ai j'atteinds du 60° en charge, mais pas les 70° ou presque comme il arrive maintenant.

Sinon faut aussi peut etre savoir que c'est un laptop, mais station de travail, sa n'aide surement pas pour la chaleur, surtout

la cg je pense, nvidia quadro, qui elle chauffe facile 59° en affichant que du desktop sans 3D.

Le laptop en question"

edit : j'ai sauter le post du bios sans le remarqué. Alors non pas upgrader mon bios, mais par contre dell l'a fait avant de l'envoyer, j'ai la version A01 alors qui l'existe une A00 (jamais testé)

----------

## kwenspc

@boozo:

ben pour up et downgrader le bios j'ai une partoche qui me sert pour mes données temporaires (2Go). quand je veux mettre un nouveau bios je sauvegarde les données et j'installe win. je sais c'est bourrin tout ça pour installer un bios mais il a n'y a malheureusement pas d'autre moyen depuis que dell passe par une petite appli à la con qui ne permet d'utiliser de disquette de boot   :Crying or Very sad: 

74° c'est chaud! au plus fort de la charge ou autre je monte à 63° (c'est vraiment le grand max)

je suis en revision A31 la revision A32 est justement celle qui a une gestion catastrophique du fan.

[edit]Ah mais je me suis ptet trompé : il y a peut-être moyen d'executer la maj du bios via une disquette de boot DOS  :Smile:   ils disent que le format du fichier est Windows/DOS et voici ce qu'ils disent :

```

"This file format consists of a BIOS executable file. The Universal (Windows/MS DOS) format can be used to install from Windows XP, Windows 2000, NT, Windows 9X, Windows ME or a MS DOS environment."

```

y a peut-être moyen

[/edit]

----------

## boozo

ok merci pour l'info  :Wink:   je n'ai plus de win depuis 3 ans alors je vais voir comment je peux faire sans  :Evil or Very Mad:  et en le faisant sous wine je peux y arriver peut-être ?  :Confused: 

Edit : j'ai pas de floppy non plus  :Evil or Very Mad:  (bon y'a l'usb mais qd même  :Evil or Very Mad:  enfin c'est tjrs mieux qu'installer win  :Laughing:  )

----------

## kyusan

Mon CPU monte régulierement à 75° ...

Depuis que j'ai vu ça, j'ai fais un :

echo echo 1200000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scalar_max_frequence >> /etc/conf.d/local.start (en gros, je le fais de mémoire)

Histoire de downclocker le CPU en permanence, depuis le CPU ne dépasse pas les 65° ... (donc je pense limiter à 1Ghz, ceci n'etant pas genant comme c'est un ultra portable pas du tout destiner aux jeux  :Smile:  )

----------

## kwenspc

oui mais ce n'est pas normal que la température monte à ce point là et qu'il faille downgrader la fréquence pour pouvoir travailler normalement.

si le pc est vendu avec un CPU qui doit tourner à 2Ghz alors il doit tourner et bien. Si ce n'est pas le cas c'est qu'il y a une problème materiel.

----------

## kyusan

Disont qu'il a tourner comme ça pendant 1 an sans aucuns problèmes mais maintenant que j'ai connaissance de la temperature, je préfère le downgrader afin que les composants ait une meilleur esperance de vie et pour des raisons de confort (je tiens à pouvoir me reproduire plus tard  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *kyusan wrote:*   

> Mon CPU monte régulierement à 75° ...
> 
> Depuis que j'ai vu ça, j'ai fais un :
> 
> echo echo 1200000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scalar_max_frequence >> /etc/conf.d/local.start (en gros, je le fais de mémoire)
> ...

 

 Ben autant ne pas acheter de gros processeurs alors non?

Moi sur mon portable en amd64, ca chauffe grave (c'est pas un turion) et ben c'est nikel, tu poses la tasse de café juste a coté du venilo en extraction et la ton café est chaud tout le temps  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

En plein jeux, sans surélever mon portable, j'atteins les 75°C facile, mais facile  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Il m'est déja arrivé plusieurs fois que le portable se "coupe" en pleine partie car il était posé à même le bureau (qui a fondu d'ailleur  :Wink:  )

----------

## anigel

Je n'ai pas d'ordre de température précis à fournir concernant le pentium-m, mais même sur un PC de bureau à 3 GHz avec un dissipateur Zalman, jamais je n'ai atteint une température pareille ! Alors sur un portable sensé être conçu pour une dissipation optimale, avec un agencement interne sur mesure, et muni d'un processeur réputé pour consommer peu et chauffer moins que ses homologues de bureau... Ben ça me parait pas normal.

Disons qu'un pentium-m au-dessus de 50°, déjà ça commencerait à m'inquiéter. J'en ai plusieurs au bureau, et je n'en ai jamais vu monter si haut. Mais d'un autre côté, à force de toujours vouloir être le premier à fournir les toutes dernières technologies, DELL finit par en oublier des détails de ce genre... Allez savoir ^^.

----------

## kwenspc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> DELL finit par en oublier des détails de ce genre... Allez savoir ^^.

 

ça m'étonnerait  :Wink: 

DELL reste une marque de qualité. Je pencherais directement pour un problème harware : 

- radiateur CPU mal fixé

- fan endommagé ou mal géré

----------

## gulivert

Bon ok je sais ce qui me reste a faire, vs m'avez convaincu, je vais le'envoyer et faire marcher ma garanti, mais avant je veux juste

aller fuiner dans le forum dell. Voir si a pas des notes à ce sujet.

Merci de vos retour

----------

## anigel

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> DELL reste une marque de qualité.

 

C'est assez vrai dans leur gamme "entreprise". Beaucoup moins dans leur gamme grand public et leur gamme "performance". Ils prennent très peu de temps en terme de délai d'intégration des nouveaux composants, et la qualité globale du produit s'en ressent fortement (il suffit d'un simple coup d'oeil pour comparer un portable SONY ou Toshiba avec un portable DELL, non ?).

Heureusement, leur gamme "pro" rattrape en général ce handicap (mais les nouvelles technologies n'y font leur apparition qu'après un délai de 3 mois, plus raisonnable pour des appareils de ce prix.

Ce n'est pas une mauvaise marque, mais ils manquent un peu de sérieux. C'est probablement la rançon de la réactivité ?

----------

## Trevoke

Dell?

Euh, Dell c'est sympa pour le client moyen (qui a dit 'con' ? Pas moi en tout cas), mais quand on veut de la qualite, surtout au niveau laptop, faut plutot regarder IBM je dirais  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

calmons nous, c'est pas forcément grave:

sur un pentium-m banias 1.7 GHz (1Mo de cache) d'un inspiron 8600 je monte régulièrement à 62-63 °C en compilation ou en pleine charge proc (c'est normal)

sur un dothan 1.6 (2Mo de cache) mais plus petit (écran de 13"3 oblige) là ça monte à 72-73 °C en pleine charge (ps c'était pareil sur le xp pro qui était vendu avec mais qui est mort depuis paix à son âme  :Wink:  ) donc je m'affolerais pas trop à ta place.

regarde si les ouies sont bien dégagés pendant l'utilisation: le dell si je me souviens bien aspire par le bas alors c'est pas top sur des genoux, une couette.... et si tu utilises un frequency-scaling, tu devrais pas avoir trop de soucis: d'ailleurs il y a un nouveau governor dans le 2.6.12 conservative qui est spécial laptop pour les afficionados du ondemand, ça vaut pê le coup de changer, moi je suis encore en userspace.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Dell?
> 
> Euh, Dell c'est sympa pour le client moyen (qui a dit 'con' ? Pas moi en tout cas), mais quand on veut de la qualite, surtout au niveau laptop, faut plutot regarder IBM je dirais 

 

trolleur va!

(ibm c'est cher, déjà que dell c'est pas donné...pi bon les ibm sont tout moches. allez : targa c'est vraiment la meilleur marque  :Laughing:  )

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Dell?
> 
> Euh, Dell c'est sympa pour le client moyen (qui a dit 'con' ? Pas moi en tout cas), mais quand on veut de la qualite, surtout au niveau laptop, faut plutot regarder IBM je dirais 

 

ibm a vendu sa partie laptop...

----------

## kwenspc

c'est "Lenovo" maintenant. A ce que j'ai pu en voir ça a l'air pas mal.

----------

## Trevoke

Les laptops n'ont pas change, et les ordis non plus, autant que j'aie vu.

Ceci dit, IBM c'est cher, mais c'est tout compatible Linux (a part que le SMBus est mal construit donc lm-sensors detruit le laptop si tu t'en sers, mais c'est un detail insignifiant).

----------

## anigel

Pour te donner une idée des ordres de grandeur, question dégagement thermique, un CPU Pentium-m d'Intel consomme moins de 25 watt, et donc ne peut a fortiori dégager plus (specs tirées de divers articles sur le net).

Pour comparaison, un P4-D dégage dans les 130 W, pour une température de fonctionnement standard de 65°...

----------

## gulivert

Bon ben j'ai trouvé la raison de ses montés de température.

Vous foutez pas de ma gueule SVP...

Donc ce n'est pas de la poussière au niveau des ventilos, c'est tout betement mon cartable à bureau. Sur mon bureau j'ai, ou

plutôt j'avais ^^ un cartable en plastique/caoutchouc. Avec le temps, 2 mois environ, que le PC chauffe dessus, le plastique

est devenu tout mou et a tendance à bien gondoller, du coup sa se soulève, sa bouche plsu ou moin l'entré d'air du ventilo, sur mon dell dessous la boite (pas très pratique). Et du coup sa fait monté la température.

J'ai enlevé le cartable, et miracle je me retrouve avec des 46-48° en travaillant normalement sur le PC et à des 60° en longues compilations. Sa fait moin peur que les 70° que j'atteignais hier encore  :Shocked: 

Voilà, je trouve le résultat plutôt marrant  :Laughing: 

Mais ça m'a permis de voir que d'autre on des monté encors plus haute de celle que j'ai eu.... et que parfois le matériel n'est pas

forcéement en cause  :Smile: 

----------

## aerith

sa chauffe beaucoup un centrino, 70° n'est pas inquietant

----------

## Steelskin

Heu, non, justement, il me semble qu'un centrino est supposé ne PAS chauffer trop...

En tout cas, mon laptop émet de l'air froid...

----------

## anigel

Je ne voudrais pas avoir l'air d'insister, mais je vous assure qu'un CPU techniquement conçu pour consommer moins de 25 Watts ne devrait pas monter à 70° !!!

Si il y monte, c'est que l'agencement interne du portable est mal pensé, et que les autres composants autour gardent la chaleur, créant une sorte de radiateur à acculumation. Je pense nottament aux cartes NVidia, dont la qualité des pilotes pour portables n'a d'égal que leur mauvaise gestion de l'énergie et de la température.

En tous cas, content de voir que tu as résolu ton souci. Mais de mon côté, même en plein compil, mon P-m 1,8 Ghz ne monte jamais au-delà de 50°. HP...

----------

## gulivert

Oky, du coup j'ai une carte nvidia, a elle seul elle monte à 59° (permanent) d'après le nvidia-setting qui donne la temperature.

Du coup sa expliquerait mon équart de température de 5-10° par rapport à toi. Je suppose que tu as une ATI dans ton portable?

----------

## sireyessire

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Je ne voudrais pas avoir l'air d'insister, mais je vous assure qu'un CPU techniquement conçu pour consommer moins de 25 Watts ne devrait pas monter à 70° !!!
> 
> Si il y monte, c'est que l'agencement interne du portable est mal pensé, et que les autres composants autour gardent la chaleur, créant une sorte de radiateur à acculumation. Je pense nottament aux cartes NVidia, dont la qualité des pilotes pour portables n'a d'égal que leur mauvaise gestion de l'énergie et de la température.
> 
> En tous cas, content de voir que tu as résolu ton souci. Mais de mon côté, même en plein compil, mon P-m 1,8 Ghz ne monte jamais au-delà de 50°. HP...

 

Désolé mais chez Intel, ils disent pas ça.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To allow for the optimal operation and long-term reliability of Intel processor-based systems, the
> 
> system/processor thermal solution should be designed such that the processor must remain within
> ...

 

et la ligne qui va bien donne Tj compris entre 0 et 100°C. bref pas de soucis à 70 °C  :Razz: 

le fait que tu restes en deça de 50°C signifie peut-être que tu n'opères jamais à 1.8GHz (du à un frequencyscaling un peu aggressif vers le powersave), que tu le laisses dans un frigo... ou qu'il est très très très bien refroidi.

et c'est pas parce qu'il a une puissance de moins de 25W, qu'il va pas monter en température.

----------

## kwenspc

y a bien des lampes de moins de 25 watts qui montent à plusieurs centaines de degrés  :Laughing: 

blague à part, le refroidissement sur les pc portable quelques fois c'est la misère!

c'est du tout ou rien. Tout dépend du fabricant, du modèle etc...

Enfin c'est vrai que de nos jours les CPU peuvent encaisser jusqu'à 100° sans trop broncher.

(même si il arrive parfois que ça provoque des instabilités)

----------

## gulivert

Si j'avais su j'aurais pris un boitier en titanium  :Razz:  avec clavier adapté pour la température  :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

bah non surtout pas! et comment tu fais pour te réchauffer les mains les longues soirées d'hiver, à faire du pc dans la neige?

et tu peus même faire de la cuisine sinon (oeuf sur le plat, café à réchauffer...)

----------

## loopx

Salut, j'ai un Dothan 2 Ghz dans mon portable monté AOpen. Ma température est >50° (meme pour le boitier). Quand je compile, ca monte jusqu'a >70° mais jamais dépassé les 80°. Ca me fait peur aussi, j'ai pensé que j'avais des problèmes de multiplication (X 1.0 dans gkrellm2). J'ai essayé d'ajuster mais même le bios n'affiche pas les températures  :Sad: 

Je suis avec le governor "ondemand" qui est déjà bien mieux que "performance"....

----------

## Zazbar

Je possède un Dell inspiron avec un Pentium M 2Ghz .....

Même après deux heures de jeu sur Neverwinter Nights (haute résolution et les effets activés) la température ne monte pas au-dela de 55-60° ... c'est vrai que je n'ai pas regardé depuis que je suis passé entièrement sous Gentoo(maintenant que mon install de Nwn est 100% opérationnelle mise a part un petit temps de latence entre le moment ou je deplace le souris et le moment ou le curseur se déplace sur l'écran ....), ces chiffres correspondent aux chiffres délivrés sous Windows .... mais ils doivent quand même etre bon !

Mais peut-être est ce du a ma carte graphique qui est une Ati radeon 9700 et qui donc chauffe peut-être moin que le Nvidia .... faut voir ...

----------

## sireyessire

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Je suis avec le governor "ondemand" qui est déjà bien mieux que "performance"....

 

depuis le 2.6.12 il y a le conservative qui est plus adapté aux laptops que le ondemand

----------

## loopx

bon ca !!! Faudra que je teste mais vu que j'ai une ati de merde, faut que j'attende encore un petit peu...

Zazbar:

Sous windows, mon proco passait de 200 Mhz à 2Ghz...

Sous gentoo (avec le "ondemand"), mon proco passe de 600Mhz à 2Ghz => il va moins bas en fréquence => chauffe plus => consome plus => pas bien !! (expérience vécue... tjs d'actualité)...

----------

## loopx

Tiens au fait, je me demandais, mais je pense qu'il n'y a pas moyen, si il était possible de mettre un governor "ondemand" pour mon athlon XP ???  :Laughing: 

Laissez moi dans le gaz si je dis trop de connerie  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Zazbar

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sous windows, mon proco passait de 200 Mhz à 2Ghz...
> 
> Sous gentoo (avec le "ondemand"), mon proco passe de 600Mhz à 2Ghz => il va moins bas en fréquence => chauffe plus => consome plus => pas bien !! (expérience vécue... tjs d'actualité)...

 

Moi sous windows il est jamais descendu en dessous de 600Mhz ... qui est la limite basse ... je me demande comment tu faisais pour qu'il tourne a 200 ....

----------

## loopx

Je sais pas, peut etre que j'ai installé les trucs de chez intel...

Mon truc pour voir ca : tu cliks droit sur le poste de travail, et tu fais propriété (la première fois, ca rame, et ca mets cette fenetre en "mémoire")...

Après, tu laisses faire une tit sieste à ton portable (tu y touches plus, tu fais plus rien) puis tu reclik droit sur le poste de travail et tu refais propriété...

Cette fenetre affiche la fréquence actuelle du proco et il est déjà, souvent meme quand tu ne fais rien, passé à 197 Mhz (la preuve, meme si je bloque linux à 600mhz, il est chaud, et pas sous windows !!!!!!!)

=> pas content   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Question: 

NB: je sais que mon moyen sous win est pas du tout efficace, au lieu de prendre un tit programme qui affiche en direct  :Wink: 

----------

## l.slysz

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Tiens au fait, je me demandais, mais je pense qu'il n'y a pas moyen, si il était possible de mettre un governor "ondemand" pour mon athlon XP ??? 
> 
> Laissez moi dans le gaz si je dis trop de connerie 

 

 :Laughing: 

j'ai vu hier en configurant mon kernel qu'il serait possible de faire ce genre de chose sur les cartes meres à base de nforce2  :Wink: 

----------

